# Help with a fallen angel living statue



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

You might want to look up Weeping Angel costumes. It's a character from Doctor Who, and a lot of people have made them.


----------



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

How do I search for it, when I put in weeping angel I get 13 pages many of which have nothing to do with the costume.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Check Dr.Who weeping angel tutorial. I had seen an online blog from a pinterest pin, a girl had made the costume for a convention and it was amazing. You may need to do a Google search.

Edit: here's is the LiveJournal link. 
http://crafty-tardis.livejournal.com/152724.html?page=


----------

